# need help with new HDTV



## joeyd (Feb 6, 2012)

hello..
I bought a new 55inch element hdtv.. I have to view tv in cinema mode, or the viewing area is much smaller than screen.. in normal aspect mode it's a bout a third of the tv's total viewing area.. but back to the problem
in cinema mode I still have about 1 inch on both sides of the screen that stays grey, I called elemnet they say it's my satelite company, direct dish says it's the tv settings.. to view my channel line up i have to change back to normal aspect so i can read the channel list... anyone know what could cause this or know of someone with similar problems..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the model number on the satellite receiver?


----------



## joeyd (Feb 6, 2012)

hello,
the reciever is model de36 its a direct dish vip722k hdtv dvr.. hope this helps


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

In the OPTIONS menu of the DISHTV box , set the TV ASPECT RATION to 16:9 . If this is all ready done the on the ELEMENT HDTV you want to toggle through the FORMAT settings until you get the desired image settings...


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Silly question, but how do you have your box connected to the tv? Hdmi? I know this can happen if you feed your hdtv an hd signal thru an analog connection.


----------



## joeyd (Feb 6, 2012)

it's hooked via HDMI cable


----------



## joeyd (Feb 6, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> In the OPTIONS menu of the DISHTV box , set the TV ASPECT RATION to 16:9 . If this is all ready done the on the ELEMENT HDTV you want to toggle through the FORMAT settings until you get the desired image settings...


I dish box is set to 16:9... I am trying to see if I can change the tv format, but the directions say if the screen dont fit just use the zoom, and thats what I am using.. it just dont seem right


----------

